# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Hansa-Brandenburg CC, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

История из "Уголка неба":
"В 1916 г. Э. Хейнкелем был сконструирован самолет, получивший обозначение в честь владельца компании ╚Ганза-Бранденбург╩ Камилио Кастильоне Hansa-Brandenburg CC. Новая машина представляла собой деревянную летающую лодку с характерными для конструкций Э. Хейнкеля многолучевыми межкрыльевыми стойками, позволявшими обходиться без расчалок. Однако на некоторых самолетах были оборудованы V-образные межкрыльевые стойки и расчалки.
Машина оснащалась двигателем Хиро (185 л. с.) или Бенц Bz.III (150 л.с.) с лобовым радиатором охлаждения или горизонтальным, расположенным в верхнем крыле. Вооружение состояло из одного или двух пулеметов ╚Максим╩ 08/15 (получивших название ╚Шпандау╩ - по имени города, где их производили). Всего было изготовлено 35 самолетов.
В 1918 г. испытывался вариант самолета с тремя крыльями. Версия W.18 в основном отличалась коробкой крыльев: увеличился размах, законцовки крыльев были скруглены, стойки упростились, нижнее крыло получило небольшую стреловидность. Незначительно изменилась форма стабилизатора. Вооружение состояло из двух неподвижных пулеметов в фюзеляже. Вес самолета увеличился на 75 кг."

----------


## Марат

Прототип...

----------


## Казанец

Очень интересная работа. Ни разу не видел биплана с таким разносом крыльев по высоте. Ну и "максим" просунутый через лобовое стекло - это нечто. Интересно, а может у него обшивка из красного дерева? Я старшеклассником на распашной четвёрке *ходил* (тренер приучил, поправлял всегда: "Плавает только говно. На лодках ходют!"), так именно краснодерёвая была.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Казанец. Про красное дерево не знаю. Технологию имитации под фанеру придумал сам, как уж получилось)))

----------

